# Your greatest ever club team?



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikeys liverpool team :-

best ever would have to be 

grobs in goal
left back emlyn the crazy horse hughes
right back jamie carragher
center halves are lawro and hanson
left mid john barnes
right mid craig johnson
centre mid jan molby and steve gerrard
strikers would have to be the ledge that is rushie and also god aka robbie fowler

subs are as follows

ray clemmence
razor ruddock
julian dicks
sami hyypia
graeme sounesse
ian st john
fernando torres

well that'll do for now hehehe

whats your manc side then??


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

so whats yours then philly???


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

Big Peter Schmeciel
Dennis irwin
Edwards
Vidic
Neville G

Giggs
Keano
Charlton
Ronaldo

Hughes
Best

Subs

Van Nistelroy
Law
Cantona
Ferdinand
Rooney
Eric Djemba djemba (lol)


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> mikeys liverpool team :-
> 
> best ever would have to be
> 
> ...



cant believe you havent put john scales in that team! (cackle)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> cant believe you havent put john scales in that team! (cackle)



it was a short thing between him and rob jones as to who got right back then i remembered they were both sh*te lol

cant believe you didnt have cantona in your first 11 mate. he was well class and i think he was more gifted than ronaldo is.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> it was a short thing between him and rob jones as to who got right back then i remembered they were both sh*te lol
> 
> cant believe you didnt have cantona in your first 11 mate. he was well class and i think he was more gifted than ronaldo is.



to be honest mate, i had eric in at the beginning and then swapped him with bobby charlton....

eric was such a special player, that i really should have put him in but i couldnt see a place as i couldnt leave out best or hughes really...

im sure the old school would be saying im wrong to put dennis law on the subs bench..but anyone who scores a goal to send utd down, deserves to be put as a sub....i know people said he didnt celebrate, but ive watched the goal over and over in slow motion and you can quite clearly see that afterwards he does a little dance and cartwheel.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> to be honest mate, i had eric in at the beginning and then swapped him with bobby charlton....
> 
> eric was such a special player, that i really should have put him in but i couldnt see a place as i couldnt leave out best or hughes really...
> 
> im sure the old school would be saying im wrong to put dennis law on the subs bench..but anyone who scores a goal to send utd down, deserves to be put as a sub....i know people said he didnt celebrate, but ive watched the goal over and over in slow motion and you can quite clearly see that afterwards he does a little dance and cartwheel.



for me i would have had cantona on the pitch in a midfield role but with freedom to roam. do you know he recently addmitted he wanted to sign for liverpool but we withdrew our offer for him as we didt feel it was value for money!!!!! how wrong were we!!!!! instead we spent a long time buying crap in and then selling at a fraction of the price. for me it was conatona that set you up for being the force you are now. as before him you were short a few things up front and he provided them.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> for me i would have had cantona on the pitch in a midfield role but with freedom to roam. do you know he recently addmitted he wanted to sign for liverpool but we withdrew our offer for him as we didt feel it was value for money!!!!! how wrong were we!!!!! instead we spent a long time buying crap in and then selling at a fraction of the price. for me it was conatona that set you up for being the force you are now. as before him you were short a few things up front and he provided them.




yeah defo the catalyst for what is still happening at OT....was a sad day when he announced his retirement..but life goes on and we proved that with winning more without him (if that makes sense) afterwards....he was such good value, who could forget all those kung fu kicks on and off the park? happy days..i wonder if mathew simmons is still in hiding? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> yeah defo the catalyst for what is still happening at OT....was a sad day when he announced his retirement..but life goes on and we proved that with winning more without him (if that makes sense) afterwards....he was such good value, who could forget all those kung fu kicks on and off the park? happy days..i wonder if mathew simmons is still in hiding? lol



lol i remember that day with fondness, but not his return to action cos it was against us and he always had a way to score against us. met him a couple of times when he played at anfield. my mates got a signed shirt from him.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i remember that day with fondness, but not his return to action cos it was against us and he always had a way to score against us. met him a couple of times when he played at anfield. my mates got a signed shirt from him.



think it was two all wasnt it? got a feeling fowler scored both? cantona scored from the spot didnt he and then wrapped himself around a net post lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> think it was two all wasnt it? got a feeling fowler scored both? cantona scored from the spot didnt he and then wrapped himself around a net post lol



sure it was 3-2 to your lot and yeah he did and was screaming like a nutter lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

nah i think we snatched a draw...and didnt deserve it if i remember...got a feeling nicky butt scored the opener...a rarity!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> nah i think we snatched a draw...and didnt deserve it if i remember...got a feeling nicky butt scored the opener...a rarity!



lol well nothing could ever compair to the 2 liverpool newcastle games that went to us 4-3 on each occasion. really good game. i was at the anfield one and ment to be at the st james park one but i was ill that day so dad went and took a few mates with him gggrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well nothing could ever compair to the 2 liverpool newcastle games that went to us 4-3 on each occasion. really good game. i was at the anfield one and ment to be at the st james park one but i was ill that day so dad went and took a few mates with him gggrrrrrrr lol




ill never forget king kevs head going under the advertising banner when big stan "beat up mi girlfriend" collymore scored the winner

a true classic game....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ill never forget king kevs head going under the advertising banner when big stan "beat up mi girlfriend" collymore scored the winner
> 
> a true classic game....



was a classic sight. i loved watching stan the man play. had such a passion for the game. wish he had been a little stronger in his mental state so we could have kept him and god together for longer.


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2009)

ok here goes .

goalie- dave seaman
defence- right back- nigel winterburn
defence left back-kenny sanson
defence- centre backs- tony adams(captain),david o leary
left wing- robert pires
right wing-freddie ljungberg
defencer midfielder-patrick viera
attacking midfielder- liam brady

strikers- ian wright, thierry henry

subs- goalie pat jennings
defenders-pat rice,steve bould,martin keown
midfield-cesc fabregas
strikers- dennis bergkamp,alan smith.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ok here goes .
> 
> goalie- dave seaman
> defence- right back- nigel winterburn
> ...



and heres me thinking your a huge geordy fan!!!!!!!!!!! you gooner lol only kiddin babes x


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

i have to be honest u cud nto think of enuff players for newcadtle team pmsll xx


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i have to be honest u cud nto think of enuff players for newcadtle team pmsll xx



lol okies huni.well you did have the king of goals for a few seasons in rushie and you had shearer and ginola and eeerrrrrrmmmmmmm what good goalies did you have???? lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol okies huni.well you did have the king of goals for a few seasons in rushie and you had shearer and ginola and eeerrrrrrmmmmmmm what good goalies did you have???? lol



didnt john barnes play for them too?


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

errrrrrrrrrrr i'll get back to u on that mike lol xx


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> errrrrrrrrrrr i'll get back to u on that mike lol xx



well shay given could be a contender but he is now a city man sooooooooooo lol


----------

